# Newbie needs help!



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

I’ve decided to start with a portable size track 42 x 78. I purchased AFX super challenge set – I have only come across 1 design I like for a portable sized track – Tuckaway 25. Neat track but I would like a bridge! I know I am asking a lot for such a small space. Does design software exist for HO track??? I have laid the track pieces out in an old version of AutoCad and been able to come up with some designs but they seem off ever so slightly? I have not tried to assemble this design – should I be concerned about a 3/8” Gap? I have been fighting the gap for 2 nights can’t figure it out?

Any help would be great




http://web.mac.com/paul_marini/Site/Test_Track.html


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

A 3/8" gap is probably not a big concern. There's some slop in the mating of the pieces, some pieces aren't perfectly made, the track is slightly flexible, and the inside curves don't nest perfectly. Even something that works perfectly in a design tool may still not fit perfectly in track pieces. You can cheat a little over several pieces to make up a small deficit. Replacing one of those 9" 1/4 turns with two 9" 1/8 turns will definately give you more fudge factor. The 1/4 turns are the least forgiving. 

Lay out the pieces and you'll see what I mean. If you end up with some less than perfect joints there are ways to address those imperfections too.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Ditto AFXToo's comments. 

If you can get the potential gap down to .375", laying down the track pieces is your next step to really test the fit.

Also check your 15" straights, as they tend to not be perfectly straight, and flip/flopping them around can really change how the overall layout fits together.

As for design software, your cad design seems to be working. There is a free program located here that you might find helpful. The best software I have found is called Tracker 2000, but the guy stopped selling it.  

Good luck, and Welcome to the slot forum!

PS: Here is your layout in Tracker 2000. I have the gap at top middle, and Tracker shows your connection edge perfect, but a slight gap side-to-side. Again though, close enough to plop down track and check it out.


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll try and assemble this weeekend and let you know how it goes. Thanks for the help :wave:


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I laid out my design in AutoCad first before actually assembling. Worked out great for me.


----------



## TurnNBurn (Mar 13, 2007)

pxmarini,

I'll echo what everyone says... based on the tracker diagram, you should have no problem with that layout mating up.

I see you're from Windsor so... you might also consider contacting Ontario HO Racing Association if you need guidance. There's also a Canadian HO BBS (don't remember the address, but a google search should get it). Also, I think Rose City Motorplex is in Windsor, Ontario if you want to do any racing. I've never raced with OHORA but the group sounds like they have a good time from what I've read on the Canadian HO BBS.

I'm from SE Michigan so I kind of try to keep abreast of the HO racing around here. Most of the club I race with the guys will help others with their tracks or wiring if asked ( pizza and beverage helps  ).

Steve


----------



## pxmarini (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the guidance found all your recomendations. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for the help


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

Hi Ron. Rick from Rose City Motorplex here. Glad to see you found the board. You have my phone# so if I can help with anything, let me know. Later.


----------



## rhikdavis (Sep 3, 2007)

TurnNBurn said:


> pxmarini,
> 
> I'll echo what everyone says... based on the tracker diagram, you should have no problem with that layout mating up.
> 
> ...


Hey, you're not far from me...I'm in Flint.....

I tried to email ya, but it bounced!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

pxmarini said:


> I have not tried to assemble this design – should I be concerned about a 3/8” Gap?


 I put a quick layout together one day and got it all to fit together nicely. I then drew (is that a word?) it out on a piece of graph paper only to find out I was 3" off - should have used a 9" instead of a 6"! So, I was able to make up a 3" gap without any problem. 3/8"? You'll never notice.

Joe


----------



## TurnNBurn (Mar 13, 2007)

rhikdavis, e-mail sent - sorry, just updated the e-mail registered here.

Steve


----------

